# Lomberd Steam Log Hauler



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamer.

New Project - The Nostalgic *Lombard Log Hauler.
*














Photos Log Hauler - http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/lombard-steam-log-hauler-/

First I'm going to start building of the track section.

Start project - http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/bouw-log-hauler/

I'll keep you informed.
Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
this is a very interesting project. I am looking forward to your progress. A steam driven road vehicle is even harder to build than a locomotive or a boat, as the tractive effort needs to be much higher due to the imperfections of the road surface.
Regards


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, I prefer the Phoenix machine. It has vertical cylinders somewhat like a Shay locomotive. No known association with Shay that I can determine. It was made in Wisconsin. And, one did run in Harbor Springs Michigan, which was the home of Shay's railroad the Hemlock Central.
Go to: http://www.chippepedia.org/Phoenix+Log+Hauler#Phoenix_Log_Hauler
It usually had skis for operations in the winter.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

There's an operating Phoenix machine about 60 or so miles from where I live. It was restored to operating condition after sitting on display for many years in Wabeno, WI. They run it once a year on the weekend after the 4th of July.
As the article says, Lombard company sold the patents to the Phoenix company. Phoenix made a few changes to the machine from the original design.
There were several of these machines operating in the Wabeno area during the period that they were used. Apparently, according to local stories, when they stopped using them in favor of internal combustion driven crawlers, one of them was left on the ice of one of the local lakes during the winter, perhaps it broke down on the lake or something, but anyway, when spring came, it went through the ice and is at the bottom of the lake now. At least, that's the story that I heard several times from the locals there.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

And nobody knows what lake it was - right? I have heard several stories about logging engines having done the same thing. But no one knows which lake or where in the woods they were abandoned.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Loek--

I look forward to seeing your progress on this model...It is an interesting machine!

Here is a video taken this past weekend at the Maine Forest and Logging museum. there are two Lombard Loggers there.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Darn it, why do we not have a "like" button on the forum? 
Bruce, actually, they do know which lake it was. They know exactly where it is, but there's no way to actually salvage it from the lake due to accessibility of the necessary equipment, and the cost, of course. I was told which lake it was, but that was several years ago and I don't remember what they said. There's a bunch of lakes and big ponds in that general area.
Here's a link to a video my friend made of the Phoenix a few years go.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Really good video of the Lombard!


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Amber,
I haven't seen that one...thanks for posting. Sounds like you're near Green Bay?

You'll have to send me your email sometime. We have a couple of gauge 1 live steames here in Madison and a few more in Milwaukee...sounds like it might be a bit of a drive for you but you might enjoy coming to one of our steamups....I usually do one in May.....

Sam


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Sam, I live in Iron Mountain, Mi, about 100 miles straight north of Green Bay. Madison is about a 6 hour drive for me, Milwaukee is about 4 hours drive.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Amber,
My mother-in-law born and raised in Ironwood, MI....still gets the local paper at 85yrs of age...my wife's grandfather worked the iron ore mines there....

Yes, maybe a bit of a haul for you....

Sam


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamer.

*Photo Upgrade.....*




























































































_Regards, Loek._

_http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/bouw-log-hauler/_


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

marvelos,great craftmans ship ,is there a way to obtain seconds?

Manfred


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Great start! Where did the track parts come from? They look pretty robust, though I wish they were metal.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric.

The black gears and tracks are made ​​of Glass-fibre reinforced plastic.

Webshop - https://www.conrad.nl/

Regards, Loek.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/category/SHOP_AREA_32448/Ketten


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice! Beautiful workmanship, as always.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Small upgrade. 
The Trucks are ready now.




























Now I'm going to build the frame.

Okidokie. 
Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those should do the trick! Well done.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
beautiful work so far. Will you build your own steam engine or use a commercial one? By the way, I just returned from Germany and I always stock up on parts/tools from Conrad. Unfortunately they don't ship to the US (I think the only country in the world) because of all the regulation hassle...
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Henner.

I had received the ordered steam engine from Regner at home today - the *NEPTUN.*
http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/online_katalog/index.html
I'm going to rebuild this machine for the Lombard,
but I will first make the frame and the steering mechanism.

_If you, or someone els, to order something special from Conrad - I am willing to order it and send it to you....._

Thanks all for the positive feedback.
Regards, Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

this one?








http://www.thetraindepartment.com/regner/steam-engines/#

I might also think about this engine From Graham Industries in the US








http://grahamind.com/store/page1.html


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

_Photo Upgrade Frame._










The springsystem really works.





































http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/

Okay, have a nice weekend.
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Next Upgrade.....










































































Okidokie!
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! That is going to be neat!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Really nice work!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Impressive workmanship.
John


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
your woodworking skills were already impressive, but now your metal work more than catches up. We are eagerly awaiting your first air test of the installed engine.
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

I have now installed a _Ball - Differential. _I have only the large gear changed / adapted.....
















































Okay, have a nice weekend!
Regards, Loek.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME work.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It hadn't occurred to me they would have a differential, but it makes perfect sense that they would need one.

Well done Loek! You did a great job using off the shelf components.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Photo Upgrade - The Steam Machine.










Forward position.










Reverse position. 


























































Have a nice weekend.
Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb workmanship!
Larry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic project Loek, very inspiring work!

Keith


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That looks like the perfect steamengine for the Lombard Loek! It really goes with your hand pump.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful model, super workmanship! That will be a museum piece for sure.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Agree with all of the affirmative comments.

Great work!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Gobsmacked!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Upgrade - I have the chassis prepared for placing the _gas-fired_ boiler.





































































































Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/construction-log-hauler-2-/


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I must have missed your prior postings. The work is beautiful. I was confused about the Stephenson gearing at first as it looked like you had a third expansion link horizontally mounted till I saw in the video that it is part of the lifting linkage. Did you make the mechanism or is it Regner?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Bill.

The main reverser is "Original", only the construction / operation has changed and adapted. I also placed parts of an old Regner Machine.

Some other parts of the machine, I made or modified.

Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
*Upgrade: *

Better steeringwheel mounted....













































































Next week I'm going to solder the boiler.
I hope you still like this report....
Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

Soldering is successful, the boiler is ready.




































Regards, Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
you get better with every project! About your boiler: Your end caps are flanged. Did you do this for looks? As the Australians have shown, it is not necessary for strength and all our boilers have now just disks.
I guess we will soon see a video of the running Lombard. Amazing!
Regards


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking great. I really like those flanged joints in the pipe.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

HI Steamers.

*First TestRun!*





































I have a shuffer and a whistle mounted....
Of course I made a video about the first run!




Okidokie.
Regards, Loek.

_The Hague, Netherlands, Europe.
http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/_


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

That is soooooo cool 

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Excellent!!!!

Loek, she seems to havegood power.

what are the valves on the side of the smoke box? Are they shut off valves for the engine?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric.

Indeed, in cases of a malfunction, the cylinder could be turned off.










But not all the _Lombard steam log haulers_ had this option....










Okidokie.
Best regards, Loek.


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Loek, you are a very brave man, running the Lombard at the table top, without any fence. I would have chicken out and put it on the floor.
Interesting, the Johnson bar is working backwards, when you move the handle in forward direction, the Lombard moves backwards, but I guess that is true to the prototype. 
Regards Kjell


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Small Upgrade Lombard.



















A video about the first run in the garden...





Now I'm going to build the saddle tank and cab.
Okidokie.
Regards, Loek.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicely done, Loek!

I see you've given us a new element to driving a steam locomotive: a steering wheel!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

The _Saddle __tank _(fake) is now placed on the boiler.















































I'm going to build the cab now. Nice work with wood!
Also I made some nice details....

Regards, Loek. 

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/construction-log-hauler-3-/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

*The construction of the log hauler is ready now.*










































Soon I will make some sleds and more nice details...

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/construction-log-hauler-3-/

Best regards,
Loek.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Awesome loek !!!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Very interesting project! I look forward to seeing it hauling some logs!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Small upgrade....
I have now the cab slightly geweaterd, 
it is now a whole with the rest of the machine.
I made also some details.




























I also put some more information about the Lombard on my website, see link - 
http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/construction-log-hauler-3-/

Okidokie, regards.
Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

*- Upgrade Feb. 2015 - *

*Lombard Steam Log Hauler & Logging Big Wheel:
*




Have a nice weekend.
Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/logging-high-wheels-/


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Very cool
Now you need to RC the steering so you can sit back and enjoy your beautiful creation.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Bill.

It is indeed necessary, it is difficult - filming and control the machine...
Servo in the box and go!
Thanks for the tip / idea !!

Best regards, Loek.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

I've thoroughly enjoyed watching this build.

Thanks,

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice! The Lombard is an interesting machine and the high wheel looks great! This year though we would need bobsleds here and skids instead of wheels on the Lombard...we have a load of snow!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Thanks for all the positive responses!

Upgrade - _Steering wheel_ is radio control now - 2,4 GHz.
The rest of the controls I do by hand - more fun en nostalgic...










Servo, receiver and batt. sit in the wooden box at the front as you can see.





































Nice detail - even the steering wheel turns when operating.










Soon I'm going to make a _long_ film about the Lombard.

Okidokie.
Best regards,
Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/lombard-steam-log-hauler-/


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

wow that is really cool and nice work. That would look great with the front ski in the snow. I bet it would be fun running in the snow with that ski.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Shawn.

I would like to ride with front ski & sledges, 
but it has not snowed here for two years.
Maybe next winter....

Regards, 
Loek.

The Hague, Netherlands, Europe.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work as always, Loek


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Loek-- we have plenty of snow here, Perhaps we should send you some!

Your Lombard is really nice! I have enjoyed seeing it come to life.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Photo upgrade - oil lamp and more details....
Also the cabin on the front is better in terms of scale ratio.













































































































Okidokie.
Best regards,
Loek.

*See the latest news / upgrades -* http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/logging-high-wheels-/

If the weather will be better, I'm going to make a long movie about this Log Hauler during its logging work. I already know a nice location....


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This is getting better and better Loek!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Lombard Steam Log hauler - The Movie*

Hi Steamers.

Here the first testrun in the Woods on a beautiful Sunday morning.





_It is a great honor that my name is mentioned on the logging museum website -
_*Maine forest and logging museum* - http://www.maineforestandloggingmuseum.org/lombard-log-hauler-resources








*Facebook* museum - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lomb...est-and-Logging-Museum/337862429754921?ref=hl

Okidokie!
Best regards, 
Loek.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Awesome !!!
Congratulations


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Watching you loader hard at work was fun. Have you fitted it with radio control to steer it?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Llyn.









Yes, as already indicated - Servo, Receiver and Batt. sit in the wooden box at the front as you can see.

Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

You will have more fun with that Loek! great job! send us a video of it working with R/C, just for fun!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric.

Yesterday I posted this video . Perhaps not seen?




 
I use the RC *only for the control **of the steering wheel,*
it was just tricky driving without RC.










The rest I do with *manual operation*.



















I love the nostalgic and authentic look. Actually hear no electronics in this model....

Okay, soon there will be more videos.
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

this is really cool Loek! Well done! I had not seen your video. It looks great pulling the high wheel log cart!

I visited the home of two real ones last summer, unfortunately no one was home and all the doors were locked.
here is a video of it running...looks almost as good as yours!


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome build Loek! I have been watching this build from the beginning and your work is so inspiring. What type of paint did you use for the charcoal color? I love that look! 

Scott


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Scott. 

This topic has been described once before.










All my models - *Motip *Heat-resistant paint "Dark Anthracite 800°C." - Number 4030.
See - http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/28293-heisler-radio-control-2.html

Regards, Loek.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Loek,

I too appreciate the beauty of the work that you have done . . . and how you go about sharing the process as well as the result.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

I made the steam regulator _Rc __operated. _
The servo is not visible when the roof is closed!
The gas tank is nicely hidden because ik have wood placed in the fuelbox.























































The woodpile is removable.





































The whole story - http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/logging-high-wheels-/
Okidokie.
Best regards, Loek.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

beautiful build!!! I am surprised how well it steers, even with considerable slop in the steering gear. Congratulations on a really nice piece of equipment!!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamer.

*Here will be the last upgrade of the Lombard project.*
I have now the choice - with snow the sleds, otherwise the wheels.
The construction is now complete.













































































































With this latest work on the Lombard equal also come to an end of this construction project.....
I go for the time being nice steaming with this machine! 
Later I make another video, okay?
_I thank everyone_ who has responded positively to the progress in terms of
construction of the Lombard steam log hauler.

Have a nice weekend.
Best regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/lombard-log-hauler-iv-/


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Very well done Loek! The machine really looks right and seems to run very well too. thank you for sharing photos and videos. 

I look forward to seeing your next project!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

It's been a while since I've posted some news.
I still follow all activities on the forum!
I'm all the time busy with the Lombard, 
but also with my newly purchased motorcycle.

*Today being steaming in the Woods - *
*



*
The machine can also be seen on my "favorite" museum website, nice!
http://www.maineforestandloggingmuseum.org/lombard-log-hauler-resources

Latest posted pictures on my site - 
http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/lombard-steam-log-hauler/

I do not know what the next project will be, it'll be a new winter project?

I hope you liked the videos nice.
Okidokie, see you next time.
Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Well done loek! I look forward to your next project!

By the way, the real one is set to run at the Maine forestry museum near Bangor on august first.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric.

Thanks for responding.
I know, I have this already indicated some time on my site.
http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/lombard-steam-log-hauler/
But nice that you know this! Also a Lombard fan?










Steamer, might like to come to the museum and watch the lombard on steam?

Okay, have a nice weekend.
Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamer.

I've made a snowplow.














































*More photos -* 

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/lombard-log-hauler-vii-/

I also have a Lombard "best of" made from old movie from YouTube. Now nostalgia, at the time a hard life........





Okidokie. Have a nice weekend.
Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Upgrade Lombard: nice detail - roofing material.






































Also installed a water hose.










Installed an improved water pressure filling valve.
Old....










New...




























Okidokie, i hope you liked it.
Best regard, Loek.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I liked it
What is the roof material ?
Cool idea putting the goodall valve on top of the sight glass. Can you get a good reading of the water lever while filling it?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Bill.

Roof material is sandpaper, then spray with matte spray paint and varnish.
The sight glass is good to read during boiler filling, even when the boiler is under pressure - you also blow the sight glass clean.

Regards, Loek.


----------

